# Baleage Botulism



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/grasses-and-grazing/beware-of-botulinum-toxins-in-under-fermented-baleage


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Every time I read something like this makes me wonder if I want to do this or not.


----------



## RCAlafalfa (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't have any stats, but Botulism can happen from all poorly stored hay, even if "dry." You would probably be suprised if you knew how many times it has happened from just round bales stored outside.


----------

